# Größe von Stift und Pinsel



## NFkB (13. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine ganz simple Anfängerfrage:
Wie kann ich die Größe (Breite) des Buntstifts oder des Pinsels ändern?
In den "Werkzeug-Optionen" steht zwar "Stiftandruck: Größe....", die Option ist aber nicht verfügbar...

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, ich verzweifle an dieser Kleinigkeit...
(die Hilfedatei ist leider beschädigt, sonst würde ich Euch nicht bemühen...)

lg, moritz


----------



## Boromir (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

bei Photoshop CS2 Ö oder # Taste.

Gruß Boromir


----------



## NFkB (13. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank, 
leider funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe PS 4, ist wohl schon etwas älter...
Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Oder eine Erklärung dafür, dass die Option unter den "Werkzeug-Optionen" nicht verfügbar ist?

Liebe Grüße, moritz


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe zwar eine Weile mit Photoshop 5 gearbeitet. Auf die 4er kann ich aber leider nicht zurückgreifen. Hast du mal im Handbuch nach Stichwörtern wie "Hauptdurchmesser" gesucht? In älteren Photoshopversionen verstellt man den Durchmesser des Pinsels auch mit "." und "," ... vielleicht probierst du das nochmal aus. 

Wenn ich micht recht entsinne, gab es schon in der 5er einen Regler zum Verstellen des Durchmessers - gab es den in der 4er wirklich noch nicht?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Hast du mal im Handbuch nach Stichwörtern wie "Hauptdurchmesser" gesucht?


Danach sucht man auch unter PS 6 vergeblich.


Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> In älteren Photoshopversionen verstellt man den Durchmesser des Pinsels auch mit "." und ","


Nicht bei PS 4. 

Zwischen PS 4 und PS 5 (und nachfolgende Versionen) gibt es erhebliche unterschiede.

@NFkB, gehe im Menü auf "Fenster --> Werkzeugspitzen einblenden".
Nun werden (wenn nicht schon geschehen) die Werkzeugspitzen eingeblendet.
Rechts neben den Registerkarten ist ein kleiner schwarzer Pfeil (nach rechts zeigend).
Wenn Du dort drauf klickst, erscheint ein Menü.
Dort gibt es an oberster Stelle den Eintrag "Neue Werkzeugspitze...".
Wenn Du da drauf klickst, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem Du den Durchmesser (in Pixel), die Kantenschärfe, den Malabstand, den Winkel und die Rundung einstellen kannst.
So kannst Du eigene Werkzeugspitzen anlegen (man muss ja nicht an den Originalen rumdrehen  ).

Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch eine der originalen Werkzeugspitzen Deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Dazu machst Du einen Rechtsklick auf eine der Werkzeugspitzen und wählst "Werzeugspitzen-Optionen..." aus.
Dann erscheint wieder das Fenster mit den Einstellungen (nur halt nicht für eine neue Werkzeugspitze, sondern für eine bestehende).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## helaukoenig (14. Dezember 2006)

Ach ja, was es unter PS 4 so alles nicht nicht gab. Wohingegen PS 5 nicht so der Bringer war, deswegen gab es gleich das Update auf 5.5

@NFkB: Mir hat damals das Photoshop-Kompendium von Heico Neumeyer sehr weitergeholfen (damals schriebt man weitergeholfen noch in einem Wort) und angesichts der 
Tatsache, dass die Zahl derer die sich mit PS 4 auskennen eher gering ist, solltest du dich mal mit dem Gedanken eines antiquarischen Ankaufs befassen. Zumal dieses Buch auch im Bereich Grundlagen digitaler Bildbearbeitung zu empfehlen ist. Deshalb hier ein Link:
zum ZVAB

scrolle bis Nr. 9 die 12,50€ lohnen sich


----------



## NFkB (14. Dezember 2006)

das wars!!
Vielen Dank an alle!
lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Dezember 2006)

Wow, aufgrund der vielen Unterschiede lohnt es sich ja schon aus nostalgischen Erwägungen mal die 4er Version auszuprobieren. 

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise Dr Dau - man lernt nie aus. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

